# DIY led fixture nano tanks



## parotet (17 Oct 2014)

Hi all

Not sure if this is a too much open question (for sure it is a non-expert question) but I'm toying with the idea of doing a LED fixture for a nano tank. I learn here everyday plenty of things about chemistry, physiology, plants, equipment and so on, so... why not developing my poor DIY skills?

I would like something small for a 24 liters cube (already have LED light: Eheim PowerLed 7w, a group of small SMD type LED, no hurry for this) or future small tanks (30-40 liters: in the future, so plenty of time to learn). There are two reasons for focusing on small fixtures:

- I would like to avoid big fixtures/heatsinks with vents... I would prefer slim heatsinks with no fans (AquaSky type) that could be mounted on the tank.
- I would like something cheap (if I have to pay 75+ bucks for materials, I'd rather go to the LFS and purchase a nice one already built)
... if I can ask more, I would like to keep it easy (solderless? if not, at least easy)

Well I'm sure that's what everyone wants, isn't it? I have read some previous threads and I have seen that most of the LEDs used for such small setups are 3W... probably 3 or 4 would be more than enough (needing a dimming system probably) BUT I have also seen that most of the LED fixtures that do not use fans use 0,4w LEDS just mounted on a slim heatsink (again as an example AquaSky)

My question is: is it that difficult/expensive to build something like this?

Jordi


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Oct 2014)

for a tank that small I would just buy the beamworks 9 x 1W clip on unit (with daywhite LEDs)  Then remove the lenses because they are too narrow and cust a 2mm piece of perspex to replace the lense holder tray.  Cheaper than a DIY unit.  I have one over my 30ltr:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BeamsWork...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item232a8fd770


----------



## parotet (18 Oct 2014)

Hi  Supercoley 

Have you also transformed the beamworks unit in your tank or are you using the original fixture? Some pictures would be appreciated to have a better idea about the final result. 

Jordi


----------



## Trevor Pleco (18 Oct 2014)

Have you thought of making your own.. 5630 or 5050 strip LEDS work well and mounted on aluminium tracks as a heatsink ?


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Oct 2014)

parotet said:


> Hi  Supercoley
> 
> Have you also transformed the beamworks unit in your tank or are you using the original fixture? Some pictures would be appreciated to have a better idea about the final result.
> 
> Jordi



I have one over my little tank.  The only 'transformation' I made was to replace the lenses and bottom cover with a clear plastic perspex panel.  I'll take some pictures and post them up at some point this weekend.


----------



## papa_c (18 Oct 2014)

Hi Jordi,

If you are comfortable and have basic electrical skills you can construct an LED fitting at a very good price, I have made mine with dimmable power supply,

Best to use Cree xpg r5 less very reliable and bright at a cheap price, these are 5 watt and can be dimmed to the required brightness, simply wire in series to the power supply use self adhesive thermal tape to the heat sink,

I've made 3 units with 10 less in each, each one cost approximately £30 to make....

Chris


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Oct 2014)

Use gu10 LEDs , 

Cheap , and easy to set up . 
I have mine running through a trailing edge dimmer switch 



The dimmable bulbs cost £3.00 each .
The dimmer cost £9 

The bulbs are gu10 LEDs 3x4 watt 7000k 60 degree lenses. 
Hope this helps


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Oct 2014)

Picture of the adapted beamswork unit as promised.  It is over a 30 litre tank.  It has 3 settings.  Single row, All 3 rows and off, so you can use it as high light or low light:


----------



## parotet (20 Oct 2014)

Hi all

thank you very much for your contribution!



Trevor Pleco said:


> Have you thought of making your own.. 5630 or 5050 strip LEDS work well and mounted on aluminium tracks as a heatsink ?


I may be wrong but people report in forums quite bad experiences with LED strips: low light, poor performance in the midterm, etc. Have you any positive experience using them?



papa_cee said:


> Best to use Cree xpg r5 less very reliable and bright at a cheap price, these are 5 watt and can be dimmed to the required brightness, simply wire in series to the power supply use self adhesive thermal tape to the heat sink,
> I've made 3 units with 10 less in each, each one cost approximately £30 to make....
> Chris


I guess 5 watt LED will need not only a large heatsink but also a fan, ins't it? I'm looking for something thinner, this is why I was asking for experiences with low watt LEDs. Anyway prices you mention seem very interesting. Where are you buying all this stuff?

@Samjpikey, this is a very practical solution. Thank you, I'll keep it in mind

@SuperColey1, thanks for the pictures. Looks a very good solution also. Would you say that 9x1w leds in that fixture would deliver medium or high light?  

I have also found this: http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/nano-led-light.html. It costs around 40 euros. It comes with a 2-channel dimmeable device. Searching for reviews in forums, reef guys (there is a reef version) mention that each unit only is able to cover properly a 25x25cm surface (around 30 cm depth), but these guys use plenty of light so I asume that a 11 watts fixture with 24 leds should be far enough for a nano cube.

Jordi


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Oct 2014)

parotet said:


> Hi all
> 
> thank you very much for your contribution!
> 
> ...



LED strips are no good for lighting a planted aquarium.  You would needs loads of them to match high powered LEDs and that would mean cost as well as a much bigger footprint.  I use these strips for back lighting (Ones I can choose colours from the remote)  3metres of strip on a board that I would normally use behind my 30 litre can only just match the 3W of the BeamsWork.  If I turn it on to the 9W you can't see the backlighting.



> @Samjpikey, this is a very practical solution. Thank you, I'll keep it in mind


I use these on all my non display setups.  They work well and is very easy to setup.

@SuperColey1, thanks for the pictures. Looks a very good solution also. Would you say that 9x1w leds in that fixture would deliver medium or high light? [/quote]

That is a subjective question. lol.  How big is the tank it is over? how deep is it?  Over mine the 3W is pretty low but fine for low light plants/mosses.  The 9W is high light and without CO2 and care it turns into a BBA and thread algae fest in the space of a week.



> I have also found this: http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/nano-led-light.html. It costs around 40 euros. It comes with a 2-channel dimmeable device. Searching for reviews in forums, reef guys (there is a reef version) mention that each unit only is able to cover properly a 25x25cm surface (around 30 cm depth), but these guys use plenty of light so I asume that a 11 watts fixture with 24 leds should be far enough for a nano cube.



Looks nice.  Is it new?  Can't find many reviews on it.


----------



## parotet (20 Oct 2014)

SuperColey1 said:


> That is a subjective question. lol.  How big is the tank it is over? how deep is it?  Over mine the 3W is pretty low but fine for low light plants/mosses.  The 9W is high light and without CO2 and care it turns into a BBA and thread algae fest in the space of a week


Algae fest without Co2 means enough light  The tank is similar to yours, maybe smaller (25 liters, 25 cn depth)



SuperColey1 said:


> Looks nice.  Is it new?  Can't find many reviews on it.


Not new (actually the second generation of this light), as you can see in their website it is a Spanish company based in Barcelona and focused on marine tanks but that also produces items for fresh water aquarium. I have only tested their nano heaters that work very well (and are really nano in size). In general good reviews for most of their ítems.

Jordi


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Oct 2014)

I have also built an led light using 1watt bridelux LEDs on starboard, soldering , heatsink and meanwell driver etc. 
I had 28 x1 watt LEDs over my 125 liter and it was just to much . 
If you do go down that route then I defiantly recommend getting a driver that is dimmable.

Cheers


----------

